# Maverick Horse Trailer



## waresbear

I got a Maverick last spring for Mother's day, nice gift, huh? 3 horse slant, with the swing out saddle rack in the tack room. The price was very good compared other trailers of similiar quality. Over the winter I parked in the workshop. Anyways, I totally agree with you, I love the trailer & it tows nice as







well. Picture of mine...


----------



## Darrin

mcdjn7 said:


> I have found these trailers to be great value for entry pricepoint and comparing to other brands out there! We purchased our first Maverick 3 years ago, solid, sturdy horse compartment, the divider is put together with a latch rather than the pins that often get stressed if your horse is a "leaner" when travelling. The steel is a higher gauge of steel than the hotshot and logan at same pricepoint. Some of these entry trailers you see...I sware I could kick through them let alone my horse!! LOL Yes, rust is always an issue when you purchase steel!!! But that is what you get when you buy a steel trailer!!!! If you have horses you may have mended a few fences!! LOL.... we all know what happens when you leave steel nails in a can by accident overnight in the rain.....RUST! The nails are NOT inferior!! I found by keeping my trailer clean and covered in the off-season, a little extra caulking at the joints, touch up the paint if you get a chip....you will have a safe, solid, sturdy trailer for many years!! :lol:


Two post and both read like a sales pitch for maverick trailers, got something to admit to us?


----------



## waresbear

Maverick needs to pay us for advertising their trailers I think!


----------



## Joe4d

do the same amount of upkeep on an aluminum trailer, save money on gas, possible get by with a lighter duty truck, and have a good sturdy trailer for even more years, and one that will hold its value much better.


----------



## waresbear

Joe4d said:


> do the same amount of upkeep on an aluminum trailer, save money on gas, possible get by with a lighter duty truck, and have a good sturdy trailer for even more years, and one that will hold its value much better.


Is that a fact? Well in 1991, I bought a 14' steel stock trailer, paid just under $4000. Last year I sold the same trailer for the same price, and used it heavily in those 20 years. Yes it was painted & rust spots all fixed up, new floors & tires before I sold it but that was all the major maintenance that was done on that trailer in the time I owned it. My husband did the work so it was the cost of floor boards, paint & 4 new tires & rims (which I got a smokin' deal on from the dealer we bought the new trailer from). So basically I used that trailer for 20 years for a few hundred bucks. By the way, that trailer was a 1980 model. Steel trailers are crap huh? Not in my case.


----------



## Darrin

waresbear said:


> Is that a fact? Well in 1991, I bought a 14' steel stock trailer, paid just under $4000. Last year I sold the same trailer for the same price, and used it heavily in those 20 years. Yes it was painted & rust spots all fixed up, new floors & tires before I sold it but that was all the major maintenance that was done on that trailer in the time I owned it. My husband did the work so it was the cost of floor boards, paint & 4 new tires & rims (which I got a smokin' deal on from the dealer we bought the new trailer from). So basically I used that trailer for 20 years for a few hundred bucks. By the way, that trailer was a 1980 model. Steel trailers are crap huh? Not in my case.


Really think it depends on where you live. My steel trailer is 10yrs old and looks darn near new yet. But if I lived on the coast it would be full of cancer by now. Live in an area where they salt the roads and life expectancy would really drop.


----------



## waresbear

I live in the Cariboo, of course the roads are salted, we have snow for almost 6 months a year! However, I am a fanatic about washing my trailer, vehicles, etc. Even an aluminum trailer will rust it's steel axels if it's not taken care of. Before I purchased a brand new trailer, I always said, I may not have newest or fanciest trailer around, but I darn well have the cleanest.


----------



## Darrin

They gravel the roads here instead of using salt. They call it "sanding" but theres precious little sand mixed in with all that rock. Sand blows back off the roads to easily. 

Biggest danger to our trailers is a nose full of rock chips/dents. If you don't have aluminum diamond plate or something similar to protect your nose it will take some pretty good damage. Unfortunately it also means a lot of broken windshields for your rig too.


----------



## waresbear

Tell me about it, brand new car, already windshield cracked. Sounds like they use the same "gravel" sand they use here.


----------

